# Toro Impeller Bolts?



## newinter1982 (Feb 10, 2016)

My Toro snowblower has stopped throwing any snow. The engine runs ok, and the augers are turning. I took a look and both impeller bolts are missing. Was wondering if anyone know the replacement part number?

This is a Toro Model #: 38624W

Looks like there should be two bolts on the impeller. Both are missing. Both of the auger bolts are still there ok.


----------



## ProParts (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey - you can look up the parts pretty easily with the link below. When you get to the page, put your model number in the box - it will give you 3 options.

Based on the year and serial number of your blower, select the correct model and hit search. Finally, click select assembly and look in the "auger and housing" - looks like your bolts will be a buck or two. 

Hit live chat on the site if you get stuck.


Toro Lawnmower and Snowblower Parts - ProPartsDirect


----------



## newinter1982 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks - that link was great.

Here are the part numbers in case someone else is looking for this also:

Screw-Hhf
Part Number: 321-11

Nut:
Part Number: 3296-42


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

5/16 BY 2 INCHS long. use stainless steel so the don't rot up in there.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or you can also use the Toro web site to look thinks up or get to the machines manual : https://www.toro.com/en/parts


----------



## Westboh (Jan 28, 2016)

I had the same problem recently. I believe the replacement bolts say that they are shear bolts. My understanding is that the augers do not have shear pins. Does toro put shear bolts on the impeller instead of the auger to protect the machine? Is using regular stainless non-shear bolts o.k.?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I may be mistaken but on the powermax blowers the auger shear bolts are 5/16 but the impeller has two 1/4 bolts. 

I did two or three last year and have used two 1/4 inch by 2 inch long grade 8 bolts with locking nuts. I use the same on all impellers.

The bonus is grade 8 have the gold cad (cad I think) plating preventing rust.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Westboh said:


> I had the same problem recently. I believe the replacement bolts say that they are shear bolts. My understanding is that the augers do not have shear pins. Does toro put shear bolts on the impeller instead of the auger to protect the machine? Is using regular stainless non-shear bolts o.k.?


 NO SHEER Pins


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Just use stainless steel 5/16 by 2 inchs long. they are the same as grade 5's


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO, The impeller isn't a good place to be using grade 8 bolts.

The thing with Toro is they just use a bolt in the auger. It might be referred to as a shear bolt or pin but it's just a bolt. In most blowers they have a dedicated shear pin that's been undercut so it's designed to sacrifice itself (break) before the gearbox blows. At least in theory that's how it works.
It does get confusing :blush:


----------



## paul78zephyr (Feb 15, 2013)

newinter1982 said:


> My Toro snowblower has stopped throwing any snow. The engine runs ok, and the augers are turning. I took a look and both impeller bolts are missing. Was wondering if anyone know the replacement part number?
> 
> This is a Toro Model #: 38624W
> 
> Looks like there should be two bolts on the impeller. Both are missing.





POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 5/16 BY 2 INCHS long. :





td5771 said:


> I may be mistaken but on the powermax blowers the auger shear bolts are 5/16 but the impeller has two 1/4 bolts.



My 1128 OXE uses 5/16-18 x 2" bolts for the auger but 1/4-20 x 2" bolts for the impeller. I would think Toro would use the same setup on the 826 OXE.

Your impeller bolts are 'missing' because they rotted and fell apart. 
Factory bolts are plain steel grade 5 (not 8). When the snow melts you may find small pieces of them on your driveway or lawn. I always replace with stainless.

Good luck
Paul


----------

